# Advantage Multi or other means of Treating Lice?



## fourrats (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi! My four ratties all have lice. I feel awful because I should have realized it sooner. I know Ivermectin is the popular treatment and my vet recommended it. So we will be treating them with Ivermectin, regularly cleaning their cage with bleach, washing hammocks, etc.

I'm wondering if anyone has tips for how to use Ivermectin effectively. I've read many reports on how to administer Ivermectin, but only read on the last article that the dosage should be once a week, not once a day! I'm worried that I might be missing other vital information and I don't want to overdose or make my rats sick. So...any tips from people who have used Ivermectin paste?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Ivermectin for Treating Lice*

I've used it before for mites (specifically the horse de-wormer paste,) following the instructions given here: http://ratguide.com/meds/anti-infectives/ivermectin.php


----------



## fourrats (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Advantage Multi for Treating Lice*

Thanks. I can't find ivermectin locally, and the only exotic vet in the area would charge $40 to treat each rat once. (And I have four rats).

Has anyone used Advantage Multi? My local vet knows nada about rats, though he's willing to learn. What would he need to do to use Advantage Multi in a safe way? I do have a young rat (under 7 mo.), so I know the dosage might be smaller. 

ETA: We live in a small town and are the only people with rats in the area. The vet doesn't have Frontline or Revolution, which we have also seen mentioned. So we're pretty limited on what we can do, unless we choose to take a day off from work to travel to see the exotic vet. (Which we may do, but we'd like to see what we can do locally first because it's a long trip).


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I’ve never heard of anything but Revolution for kittens being used for mites/lice. I’m not sure if the others are safe. 

If you can’t find a vet who can prescribe Revolution, you can order Ivermectin paste online, it’s relatively inexpensive too.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Advantage is only usable for lice. You're positive its lice, you've seen them? Also, I don't think multi is usable because it contains another drug.

Here is info:

http://ratguide.com/meds/anti-infectives/advantage.php


----------



## fourrats (Nov 9, 2010)

Sonoma said:


> I’ve never heard of anything but Revolution for kittens being used for mites/lice. I’m not sure if the others are safe.
> 
> If you can’t find a vet who can prescribe Revolution, you can order Ivermectin paste online, it’s relatively inexpensive too.


I can't believe I forgot about ordering online. I guess I was so focused on getting them treated immediately.

My local vet found two sample Revolutions for kittens and gave them to us, so we are using those. All my rats seem more comfortable and are itching less.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Fantastic, your rats will love you for treating them with the Revo, one drop and the biting buggies are dead 

Did you figure out how your rats got the lice? Do you use paper or wood-based beddings? If so, it was likely an infected bag, and you will need to freeze your bedding before using it for 48 hours.


----------

